# BM Moorgard/Regal Select Exterior



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

First time using it tomorrow after the change. Since now it's tinted with the gennex colorants. My BM dealer says it has better hiding and way better color retention.

What say you?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

It was the only exterior paint I ever used, when they were in town.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

chrisn said:


> It was the only exterior paint I ever used, when they were in town.


What do you use now?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

This is the version we use.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> First time using it tomorrow after the change. Since now it's tinted with the gennex colorants. My BM dealer says it has better hiding and way better color retention.
> 
> What say you?


I think those labels will change. The 103 is the new moorgard. The regal select high build is N401.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I think those labels will change. The 103 is the new moorgard. The regal select high build is N401.


You mean all Moorgard/Regal Select will be high build?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

We're trying the Regal Select Exterior low lustre also tomorrow for the first time in a deep brown. It's the same label as Dean's photo.

NC...you mean there will end up being 2 products???? I thought the Moorgard was going to go away in favor of the Regal Select High Build??? I though the low lustre Regal Select High Build is the Moorgard just tinted with the Gennex.. .please straighten me out..


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Edgar

We are have used it in the past and are using it currently on a project. 

It is more user friendly than the old formulation. Coverage is maybe a little better. 

We used tons of Moorglo over the years and loved it for its long term adhesion and color retention. 

I don't care what anyone says on those two characteristics in exterior paints, only real world conditions can be the judge of them. I read something the other day that the old finger nail test was all you need to know for adhesion. I'll take real world application and follow up every time. Will let you know when we go back and inspect the batches we put out last year.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

CliffK said:


> NC...you mean there will end up being 2 products???? I thought the Moorgard was going to go away in favor of the Regal Select High Build??? I though the low lustre Regal Select High Build is the Moorgard just tinted with the Gennex.. .please straighten me out..



Yes. 2 different products. The Moorgard/life/glo is now on the Gennex platform. It was going to be replaced, but the demand for that line was high enough to keep it around. The Regal Select exterior is a high build to Compete with SW Duration. The spread rate is 300-350'/gal, similar to the Duration.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Same price or different?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Same price or different?


That I'm not sure about. I would imagine pretty similar, although the select would probably be more expensive because the spread rate is less. So really it would cost a little more because it doesn't go quite as far.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Edgar
> 
> We are have used it in the past and are using it currently on a project.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott.

I have used plenty of the old formulation, which is still available in my area. From now on I will start using the new formulation. 

Have you used the high build formula that Dean uses?

It will be great if later you could update this thread after you inspect the batches from last year.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Yes. 2 different products. The Moorgard/life/glo is now on the Gennex platform. It was going to be replaced, but the demand for that line was high enough to keep it around. The Regal Select exterior is a high build to Compete with SW Duration. The spread rate is 300-350'/gal, similar to the Duration.


So Which one would be a step down from Aura?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DeanV said:


> This is the version we use.


Dean is the version I posted available in your area? 

What's your price on Regal Select? 

Around here is $56 for Moorgard/Regal Select.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

$41 for the high build
$47-48 for the moorglo version of regal select

Different stores though. One chain stocked one version, and another chain the other version.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DeanV said:


> $41 for the high build
> $47-48 for the moorglo version of regal select
> 
> Different stores though. One chain stocked one version, and another chain the other version.


 I feel raped.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Contractor price, not retail.. Please do not make me post a reciept.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Different stores though. One chain stocked one version, and another chain the other version.


Yep, I can't see carrying both. I'm just going with the High-build. Personally I think the high-build fills a gap that BM has needed in an exterior product. The moorgard/life/glo was out classed by Aura, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It is funny, just today I was talking to my rep about these products, a little confusing as to where both regale and Aura fit.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DeanV said:


> It is funny, just today I was talking to my rep about these products, a little confusing as to where both regale and Aura fit.


I don't think we need to have both products. Most dealers will only carry one and it might not be the one that fits our needs.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Dean is the version I posted available in your area?
> 
> What's your price on Regal Select?
> 
> Around here is $56 for Moorgard/Regal Select.


We typically get Aura exterior for around $55, though that was last year, this year could be different. I was quoted $42 for the Regal exterior but I don't think it was the new Moorgard. That's a surprise to me.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What do you use now?


 
Actually, the only exterior job I have done since then I used Duration( supplied by the ho) 
After 2 or 3 coats,( black) it was OK:blink:


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We just findings he'd an exterior with Regal select ext. high build $42 a gal. I have another exterior we are tarting in a couple of weeks and will need 40 gals of paint. I am going to see if there is any pricing break. But honestly if they drop $2 a gal. It's only $80 whipeee

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

BM has a deal going on it to save $6/gallon, upto 10 gallons.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> BM has a deal going on it to save $6/gallon, upto 10 gallons.


So if you get a couple bucks off, then do the rebate that's $140. Not too shabby.

**the $6 off is probably a mail in rebate from BM. I haven't received the info on it yet so it might be regional. Either way get an extra receipt and you may have to cut the bar codes off the cans.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Both products are fantastic. The Regal is our everyday exterior paint. It's build, appearance and coverage are outstanding. The other version is great for old metal siding. We are using the new version tomorrow on a metal siding graffiti repair. 

We fought using lower build cheaper products and finally just decided that you can't beat the reaction we get from Regal. 

Two projects we have done the last 10 days. They were taken with my phone so they don't give the true appearance .


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> So if you get a couple bucks off, then do the rebate that's $140. Not too shabby.
> 
> **the $6 off is probably a mail in rebate from BM. I haven't received the info on it yet so it might be regional. Either way get an extra receipt and you may have to cut the bar codes off the cans.


The coupons were handed out by BM reps. It is not a rebate. The dollar amount comes off the invoice. Aura Int/Ext. $8 off per gallon up to 10 gallons. Regal Select Int/Ext $6 off per gallon up to 10 gallons. Arborcoat $4 off per gallon up to 10 gallons. We have been handing out these coupons and it has been very successful. Especially with Contractors that are not familiar with or don't use these products.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks Scott.
> 
> I have used plenty of the old formulation, which is still available in my area. From now on I will start using the new formulation.
> 
> ...


Will do, Edgar. May not be forum based info, but I am sure you will see it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I like it a lot, it covers great. Nothing fancy just a rental with faded trim.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks good Edgar, and a good project to check it out on.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Looks good Edgar, and a good project to check it out on.


Yes I wanted to try it on that project. Check out my thread on the site help and suggestions. I will appreciate some input.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes I wanted to try it on that project. Check out my thread on the site help and suggestions. I will appreciate some input.


I saw that one, regarding the pt app and pics. I do use the app sometimes but rarely post pics on pt, so I wouldn't have any suggestions on that one. 

Not sure who the resident pt tech guru is at this point.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You mean all Moorgard/Regal Select will be high build?


 No high dollar!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

alertchief said:


> Both products are fantastic. The Regal is our everyday exterior paint. It's build, appearance and coverage are outstanding. The other version is great for old metal siding. We are using the new version tomorrow on a metal siding graffiti repair.
> 
> We fought using lower build cheaper products and finally just decided that you can't beat the reaction we get from Regal.
> 
> Two projects we have done the last 10 days. They were taken with my phone so they don't give the true appearance .


Great to see you back AC! Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Will do, Edgar. May not be forum based info, but I am sure you will see it.


Did you ever had a chance to go by the job and check how is holding up??


@ Dean V .... Would you go with the Regal Select High Build or Aura on Semigloss??


----------



## Joeb3rg (Feb 13, 2013)

Used over 300 gallons of it this summer. Primo paint man.


----------



## Joeb3rg (Feb 13, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Dean is the version I posted available in your area? What's your price on Regal Select? Around here is $56 for Moorgard/Regal Select.


56$ for moorgard!?!? Stuff is great but $56!?!. I'm paying 38 :x . Come to Long Island , I'll hook ya up. Kidding.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Benjamin Moore prices vary all over the US. :thumbsup:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> Edgar
> 
> We are have used it in the past and are using it currently on a project.
> 
> ...


Ah good old Moorglow I drive by a cedar shake house we did 12 years ago still looks good.... Cabots problem solver oil primer and Moorglow finish paint was almost bullet proof. No one knows how the new version will hold up cause there new proof will be down the road.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am low to mid 40's on those products.

As for Aura vs. Regal Select, if it is a fading ****e color (red for example) I would lean towards Aura. I personally do not like applying hi-build products to doors when brushing, so I would lean towards Aura for that or (depending on where you are the regular build version of Regal Select (not MoorGlo/Gard version, not Hi-Build, but another that is floating around out there) for front doors.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I am low to mid 40's on those products.
> 
> As for Aura vs. Regal Select, if it is a fading ****e color (red for example) I would lean towards Aura. I personally do not like applying hi-build products to doors when brushing, so I would lean towards Aura for that or (depending on where you are the regular build version of Regal Select (not MoorGlo/Gard version, not Hi-Build, but another that is floating around out there) for front doors.


Thanks Dean. I wanted your input because I'll be painting this home front and back. It's been 10-12 years since it was painted. I was thinking about using the high build version. As of right now I'm set on the Aura Exterior Semigloss.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks Dean. I wanted your input because I'll be painting this home front and back. It's been 10-12 years since it was painted. I was thinking about using the high build version. As of right now I'm set on the Aura Exterior Semigloss.


Not a fan of the semi myself 90% of guys here use the low luster covers much better . That's a nice job.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Just finished this huge casa with MB Regal select high built.Love this stuff,applies easy and has a nice sepf leveling.body went low lustre and detail,trim,overhang soft gloss.


----------

